# A new Discovery model



## David Lanteigne (Apr 26, 2002)

Paper models may not be your thing, but you might want to see this. The links for the pages of the template are next to the picture of the little girl holding the model overhead.

http://uhu02.way-nifty.com/blogpapercraft_ver2/


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is very cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

That was way cool. I downloaded and saved the .PDF file for a future project. thanks for the heads up Dave. :woohoo:

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

John,

I hope you got all 25 PDF files for the model!  

BTW, the designer of this model had requested that the URL of the model page not be published outside of the paper modeling group it was announced in due to piracy concerns. He's been ripped off repeatedly in the past, (people downloading his free kits and selling them on eBay) and we're darn lucky he published this kit at all. This guy is a master of the art!

Larry


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, this guy added a lot. The last time I saw his site, he only had the EVAPod. That's a great size XD01 too! Wish I had it in plastic, resin or any other more durable form.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

That is truly amazing. The detail and complexity unbelievable. How can anyone do that with paper??
Thanks for that link!
How do you download the 2001 Pod model, I wonder?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Hey Larry, yes, I downloaded all 25 .PDF files and saved the .JPEGs on the page as well. So I think I got just about everything I needed for this project. And you are correct the man is a master at his craft. :thumbsup:

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

starseeker2 said:


> That is truly amazing. The detail and complexity unbelievable. How can anyone do that with paper??
> Thanks for that link!
> How do you download the 2001 Pod model, I wonder?


There is freeware that will turn 3d models into paper cut outs like he has. This does not denigrate his work. He still had to model and texture these things. No matter how you look at it, it's great work

It looks like he was a victim of recasters. 
I just did a lot of digging and found the following notice:
http://uhu02.way-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/04/11/goodbye.jpg
It looks like someone set his 3PO on a share site w/o permission.

There's also a members only 'secret library' link on the top left to of the home age. Perhaps he locked all the files behind that. I can't read Japanese and google isn't offering to translate the page for me.

I'd love to get that Robby. I think I've got the Pod somewhere, but it could easily be lost. Two years ago was a few drive failures ago for me.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Any ideas on how to print this on styrene plastic sheets?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Print it onto decal paper?


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

For a paper model of this subject, this is just freakin' great!


----------



## sliuman (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the link...could be an interesting project. Would have liked to see that Pod in more detail also!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

If you'd like to download some of his other kits, like Robbie the Robot, C-3PO, the Black Pearl, or the Pod (and others!), take a look at the webpage for the Discovery model whose link is given in the first post of this thread. See the 'Secret Library" rectangle. Notice under it two english words. Click on the rectangle and fill in the blanks for the login. (Really, it's not hard to figure out, and it would be a disservice to the Master Craftsman to just give you the login, even though he himself has provided it for all to see!  

Larry


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, thats nice!

Do you print these on regular ole printer paper or use something heaver like card stock?

I'd like to get that Time Machine too


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

LGFugate said:


> ...Really, it's not hard to figure out, and it would be a disservice to the Master Craftsman to just give you the login, even though he himself has provided it for all to see!
> Larry


Sometimes the simplest of locks will thwart the casually undetermined. 
Thanks for jiggling the keys.


----------



## spdaylight4449 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Help with Discovery!*

Good morning all!

I guess the page has changed again because I can't find the "Secret Library" in the upper left of the page. There is a "library" rectangle on the lower right but it doesn't have any english words under it. Can someone send me instructions via e-mail? Please!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like he's got a JJ-Prise, too:

http://uhu02.way-nifty.com/photos/kansei/a_20.html


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

If you're interested in the models that do not offer links for downloading, try emailing him at: [email protected]. I don't know if he can read English or not, but you might win points for at least trying to translate your message into Japanese, using translate.google.com or any of the other free Internet language translation sites.

Larry


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I'l pay someone to print me out some of these models on cardboard for me- I can't figure it out!! Email me!(PM)


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Model Man said:


> Sometimes the simplest of locks will thwart the casually undetermined.


Apparently, I am extremely "casually undetermined" as I am still unable to access the page to download the Discovery plans. Ugh. :freak:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

spdaylight4449 said:


> There is a "library" rectangle on the lower right


Click on the word "Library".

And then remember that he wants to share with "zealot" ... "only"... :wave:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

scottnkat said:


> Apparently, I am extremely "casually undetermined" as I am still unable to access the page to download the Discovery plans. Ugh. :freak:


Don't feel bad, I haven't figured out how to download them either.

And I really want this one:
Valley Forge

Wow!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

cozmo said:


> Don't feel bad, I haven't figured out how to download them either.
> 
> And I really want this one:
> Valley Forge
> ...


uhm... did you read ma posting just above your one?

Take thos words in quotes as seperate lines, and see how many fields you have to fill on the library entrance page... I guess you should be able to do the right thing...


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Marco Scheloske said:


> uhm... did you read ma posting just above your one?


Yes I did. Thanks for helping those of us who are linguistically challenged. Then I went looking for a link with Library. The closest I found was "Llibrary". Tried the link on the Discovery page, and the Valley Forge page (by going through the instructions pages) and input the words you suggested, no joy. Tried Firefox and IE too.

There is a code box above the Llibrary link (you have to click the plus sign), but I couldn't figure that out either.

I guess I'm just missing something, like the correct brain cells.:drunk:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Many, many thanks for the info on how to get access to this. I had the Discovery but had a hard drive failure over a year ago and thought the files were gone for good. Maybe this time I should at least print them out before I don't build it....


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

cozmo said:


> I guess I'm just missing something, like the correct brain cells.:drunk:


Go to the UHU 02 main page.

Scroll down until the word "Library" appears on the right side.

Click on that word.

A pop-up-box will come with a request for a username and a password.

Use the two words I provided.

Voila, you`re in the library and should be able to download everything you want. Just click on the pictures on the left side, and you will hop to the model. You have to downoad the PDF files one by one.

If NOT: Give me your email adress. I have the Discovery files here on my computer.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not getting on,I get a blog for the U 96 and when I click on his work pics at the left I'm only getting pics no pdf's where am I going wrong,
Gordon M


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

GordonMitchell said:


> I'm not getting on,I get a blog for the U 96 and when I click on his work pics at the left I'm only getting pics no pdf's where am I going wrong,
> Gordon M


Ok, I`ll quote myself here:

*Go to the UHU 02 main page - which is the Blog for U96 at the moment. DO NOT CLICK ON ANY PICTURE!

Scroll down until the word "Library" appears on the right side.

Click on that word.*

A pop-up-box will come with a request for a username and a password.

Use the two words I provided.

Voila, you`re in the library and should be able to download everything you want. Just click on the pictures on the left side, and you will hop to the model. You have to downoad the PDF files one by one.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Cancel my last......dont know what I did but I got in and in the words of a famous crime fighter HOLY PAPERCRAFT this stuff is fantastic,dont know if I'll be any good at this but I'm giving it a go,thanks for the heads up on this site
all the best,Gordon


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

CASE SENSITIVE FOLKS!

i copied and pasted from marco... no go. i then retyped in all lower case. BINGO!
i cant wait to give my assistant the tinkerbell one to build with her little girl!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Marco,I think thats what I did,
Gordon M


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

try all lower case on the username:thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Lower case, I shoulda' caught that.

Holy Moly. After looking at a couple of printed pages, I don't know whether to be super impressed, or scared off. This is a lot more complicated than it was when I was a kid badgering my folks to gas up the car at Gulf stations so I could get the paper kit of the LM.

Thanks for sharing, and to the guy who made these available.

Maybe a plastic-paper hybrid.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool!
Love to get the Time Machine. Can't seem to bring it up!
-Jim


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Click on the word "Library".
> 
> And then remember that he wants to share with "zealot" ... "only"... :wave:


Just wanna say thanks - I appreciate the assist :thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

scottnkat said:


> Just wanna say thanks - I appreciate the assist :thumbsup:


What? I did nothing. I`ld never reveal this "secret"...


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Hey - if anyone builds any of these, I'd LOVE to see some photos!

Larry


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Amazing engineering.


----------

